
How to get started with Blockchain? - infinitebyte
Lately there are tons of articles mentioning how Blockchain is the game-changing technology and how it is going to disrupt all the industries.
I don&#x27;t have any prior experience with it. How to get started with blockchain technology? Looking for resources targeted towards smart contracts and creating applications on blockchain.<p>Edit: Added description for what I want to do with blockchain.
======
brudgers
I suppose it depends on what you want to get started doing. Trading bitcoin is
different from writing smart contracts or mining bitcoin and those are
different from creating your own coin or verifying auction bids on a
distributed ledger.

~~~
infinitebyte
More interested in smart contracts and creating applications using blockchain.

~~~
brudgers
Probably start at the etherium documentation and start building. Testing might
require buying some ether. That will open up a rabbit hole of wallets and
exchanges if you haven't gone down it already. But it's a necessary rabbit
hole.

Good luck.

~~~
infinitebyte
Thanks!

